# CONFIRMED: Apple / Motorola iPhone (Images)



## symphonix (Dec 31, 2004)

Well, here it is people: the latest leaked images from my sources at Apple (obtained via a friend at Freescale who has been working on the project), who for obvious reasons need to remain anonymous. I really hope this one turns out to be real ...


----------



## celeborn (Dec 31, 2004)

symphonix said:
			
		

> Well, here it is people: the latest leaked images from my sources at Apple


----------



## pipermalibu (Dec 31, 2004)

They will include a wall mount and an old style conical earpiece to listen with a built in mic on the front. Make party line calls and all!!!


----------



## chevy (Dec 31, 2004)

I love this one !!!!


----------



## ulothrix (Jan 1, 2005)

pipermalibu said:
			
		

> They will include a wall mount and an old style conical earpiece to listen with a built in mic on the front. Make party line calls and all!!!



Of course it will be a bluetooth compatible, conical earpiece.


----------



## chevy (Jan 1, 2005)

I hope it will have a choice of phone rings !!!


----------



## ScottW (Jan 1, 2005)

Just like Apple to use it's own technology, probably not compatible with touch-tone phone tree's. Now, I will have something else to get upset about. I'll call my bank and they will be like, sorry, we don't support Apple on our telephone system.

UGH!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 1, 2005)

That's funny.

I cant help but to post this if onyone hasnt seen it yet. it's a cool idea but a mock-up somone has made. i would have changed the black keypad to white.

Though, i would still buy one tomorrow if it was available.

see here.
http://gallery.ipodlounge.com/ipod/albums/userpics/normal_iPhone~1.jpg


----------



## smithy (Jan 1, 2005)

Hmmm...

I hope they don't make it look like an ipod that much though, because it will be a phone. If its less than 500 bucks (AUD) i will probly buy it but only if it has a colour screen and a camera. Just think about it the ultimate phone with a built in camera and a colour screen aswell as a mp3 player to hold 1000 songs ! If apple do bring out a flash iPod do you think the phone will be flash based or still harddrive ?? Because i think a harddrive based phone would be like carrying a brick in your pocket.


----------



## Arden (Jan 2, 2005)

Quicksilver said:
			
		

> That's funny.
> 
> I cant help but to post this if onyone hasnt seen it yet. it's a cool idea but a mock-up somone has made. i would have changed the black keypad to white.
> 
> ...


 Matrix-style! 

I'm trying to imagine an actual iPod-shaped phone... anyone want me to make a mockup?


----------



## gerbick (Jan 4, 2005)

Ok.  Now this made me laugh a bit too much.  Way funny.


----------



## Arden (Jan 6, 2005)

Okay.  Who's the smartass with the blog? ::ha::

I saw the headline for this in NetNewsWire, and I thought to myself, hey, wait a minute...


----------



## quiksan (Jan 6, 2005)

Arden said:
			
		

> Okay.  Who's the smartass with the blog? ::ha::
> 
> I saw the headline for this in NetNewsWire, and I thought to myself, hey, wait a minute...




I put it up there - too many folks getting their panties in a twist over all the rumors - true?  false?  who cares!  enjoy it.  Symphonix' iPhone was a good difuser I thought.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow, that took all of five minutes in PhotoShop. 

One comment on the Blog made me laugh: "I think it's a phony."


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 10, 2005)

Has anyone seen this? if it's fake, it's well made.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah its a fake. Though that is a little sad to say. The keypad is a slightly PhotoShopped version of the Sony Erricsson T610 (with the centre row shifted downward) and is missing a few critical keys (like the Send, End, C and Back keys).  A few other details are just plain odd (why would you have a dock, an icon for iSync, an icon for BlueTooth, and so on?)

I suspect this fake originated back when iSync was first launched and Sony Erricsson were quite publicly tied to Apple when presenting iSync at MacWorld (on a T68i, if I remember rightly, the first phone to be supported by iSync).

Still, a very convincing effort.


----------



## Arden (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah, very convincing, if you believe that Apple is producing the phone.  Seriously, there is nothing special about this new Motorola phone, except that it lets you play protected iTunes tunes.  Other than that... it's a regular phone, just like any other!  And it's a Motorola phone, not an Apple phone... it wouldn't have an iPod-style scroll wheel.


----------



## Randman (Jan 10, 2005)

Nokia's tried a wheel on one of its new phones, but without the ease of entering sms text, I can't see it selling very well.
  Playing iTunes copy isn't all new. I can use aac tracks as ring tones on my new Nokia 6630. Now, if Apple were to get involved with Smartphones and Series 60, I'd be more keen on it. Personally, I just wish they's go ahead and make iSync mlsyncable rather than waiting for Tiger and .MacSync.


----------



## Will_Richo (Jan 10, 2005)

Randman said:
			
		

> Personally, I just wish they's go ahead and make iSync mlsyncable rather than waiting for Tiger and .MacSync.



Here Here!


----------



## karavite (Jan 10, 2005)

Leave it to Apple to seamlessly merge a retro look and feel with their brand image! Fabulous symphonix!


----------



## symphonix (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry to gripe and get off topic, but...

I hate Series 60 Smart phones.  A phone should not require its own anti-virus. A phone should be secure, reliable, and safe.  Its only a matter of time before someone dies because their Series 60 phone virus (just look up Cabir, Caribe, Skulls, etc) prevented them from getting help, and the phone manufacturers who pushed these "smart" phones into production when there were still serious security problems will bear some of the responsibility.

Yes, I'm looking at YOU, Nokia. 

Sorry all. Rant over.


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 10, 2005)

Quicksilver said:
			
		

> That's funny.
> 
> I cant help but to post this if onyone hasnt seen it yet. it's a cool idea but a mock-up somone has made. i would have changed the black keypad to white.
> 
> ...


 

 I would love to have this ipod mini phone. Sweet!


----------

